
HP Creates First Hybrid Memristor Chip - ingenium
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/21710/?a=f
======
marvin
Does anyone at HN know where the memristor is going? From my perspective this
seems like exactly what is needed to maintain d/dt[computing power/$] during
the next decade, but given how bleeding edge this is, it is difficult to find
good information about just what is going on.

Are there any good articles or papers about how to make gates from memristors,
for instance? It would be interesting to see what all the fuss is about.

~~~
ninjackn
According to <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memristor> it would probably be
utilized as <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossbar_latch>

------
shader
It is really interesting that they're applying this to FPGA's. Reconfigurable
computing would be great, if it was a) easy to program for and b) cheaper.
This could solve the cheaper part, and make it even more powerful at the same
time. However, I don't know how hard it is to program reconfigurable
computers.

FYI: Reconfigurable computing is like parallel computing, but instead of
running all of the threads on commodity hardware, they are each dynamically
implemented on a FPGA. This makes a super computer with thousands of
simultaneous processes much cheaper, and take far less space, if you can
program the system.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reconfigurable_computing>

Wikipedia says that reconfigurable computing systems commonly increase speed 4
orders of magnitude and decrease power consumption by one order of magnitude.
(that's right, order of magnitude) However, this is in spite of the fact that
FPGAs are behind commodity hardware by almost the same amount. If memristors
make a decent dent in the hardware disparities, then reconfigurable computing
could be huge.

~~~
mleonhard
I'm excited about FPGAs, too! I think FPGA co-processors will be very useful
in servers. There are a lot of software and OS problems to solve first.

